# Planning shed, need dimensions of Toro 1232 thrower



## B737 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hey guys, 
i dont have access to my machine at the moment and i cant have it measured since its away.

im looking for the *dimensions* of a *Toro 1232* power shift (pretty old school).

i searched high and low on the web and am coming up empty handed. im trying to plan a shed, the smallest possible to house the machine in. 

if someone would be so kind as to measure the longest and widest dimensions for me of the machine so i can figure out how small a shed i can get away with without having to guess at this.

if you have any shed advice im all ears! 

thanks for your help!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello b737, welcome to *SBF!!* sorry I can't help, my largest toro is only an 826


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Are you wanting as small as possible due to price or size limitations? The one piece of advice I can give is make the shed as big as you can, because no matter how big it is it will always be just a little too small for whatever project you have going on.

Also, check this out:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblowerforums-lounge/4737-free-shed.html


----------



## B737 (Oct 12, 2014)

lol thanks gents 

im limited on size for my outdoor space where it will be located. the 'shed' i have in mind is more of just a sealed outdoor storage unit... its (interior) is *38.5" wide* 6' deep and 54" tall. i know its tall enough, and deep enough, im just questioning the width at the handles / tires ect getting into that space. im pretty sure it'll be ok because the swath of the Toro 1232 is 32", i dont think the handles stick too much further wider than that? i wont know for sure till someone measures it though...


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

maybey you should look into a heavey duty cover. maybey blocks you can roll it on and cover.


----------



## B737 (Oct 12, 2014)

kind of a wet damp climate here during the winter... the storage unit i have picked out would be ideal for my home and yard given the location to protect the machine. but i just want to be sure regarding the space the 1232 needs width wise particularly the handles...


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I would not suspect that the handles would be wider than the bucket. If your handles were "32 wide, that would be a little difficult to control the machine. 

And unless this machine has a dual wheel, two on each side, they should be within the cutting width of the bucket. Insofar as the bucket width, I would consider at least one inch for the skid shoes on either side and enough room to get it in the shed with not beating either up. I'd say that with the shed you have mentioned, you are right at the limits.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I dkn,t believe the handles are as wide as the blower itself. If that were the case you'd be a little spread out trying to hold onto it.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

It also say the 32 inch bucket will be the widest part. My powershift is only a 24 and the bucket and the wheels are 24, while the handlebars are only 20. There are two types of skid shoes for the powershift. Ones that are left and right specific part numbers that tuck inside and behind the bucket, and the newer universal (left and/or right) that stick both in and out. If you have those newer ones, that will be your widest point. Otherwise 32 is your number.


----------



## B737 (Oct 12, 2014)

you guys are life savers, thank you for helping me out with this!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Aw, shucks... That's why we get paid the big bucks.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the widest part will be the skids, you can add an inch or two because of them


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

make the shed 4 ft by 4 ft. that way you have room to jockey it around.


----------



## B737 (Oct 12, 2014)

well it just wouldnt be right if i didnt bring this thread full circle after all the help you guys gave me when i was in a jam away from home and away from my machine. i was able to lay a basic foundation and assemble the storage unit just in time for me to get my machine back and it fits like a glove! most importantly i was able to maintain 2 feet from my condenser, not take up space elsewhere in my yard or more importantly the garage. 

here are the pictures to say thanks 







inches to spare, and enough room to get it in and out without too much trouble. exactly what i was going for


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Looking at your layout has me wondering how much trouble you will have getting it out of there with a foot of snow on the ground.


----------



## B737 (Oct 12, 2014)

we dont get dumped on too bad here. it wont be bad at all, there's plenty of room as long as i keep it in first gear or slow reverse. there is even an outdoor power outlet next to the container so i can start it up to motor it out. the slab of durarock rotates on the floor to 'spin' it before i back it up. plus, in reality, before a storm i will have time to move it into my garage behind my other car that normally doesnt move in the winter time because it is made of sugar and will melt.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

MAZEL TOV on that idea.


----------

